# Shipping Internationally



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you guys tell me whats needed to ship plants internationally (canada to usa). I have ton of plants i want to sell or give away and i dont think i can find enoguh canadians locally that want some. My main question is what service should i ship with and its approximate cost.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

I am one of those Canadians that would love to buy some plants. I am only interested in low light though







Let me know whatcha got and what its gonna cost me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> I am one of those Canadians that would love to buy some plants. I am only interested in low light though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i posted in the plant swap and classifieds and got no pms or reply. I know feefe and some other guys have paltned tanks, but i havnt got any peopel expressing interest.

I have alot of crypts, some java fern, a bit of java moss, and dwarf sag primarily.
I have a ton of crypts. Let me know how many you want and ill make a good price. You can see pics of the tank if you do a search.

Tons of crypts which are great low light plants. This setup was farily low light so all these plants should be fien under minimum lighting.

Just shoot me a pm and we can work something. My lights are starting to die and i dotn want to replace them so thats why im lookign to just get rid of all my plants then go to a super low maitnence tile bottom tank.

Shipping will probably run you 10-20$ as your in somewhere north of toronto i think? Im in Niagara Falls, but i dont think your close enough to pick up.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Obvisously Cluster I'll be one of those US guys that could use some plants. Let me know when you figure out a price for shipping. I would likes some dwarf sag and maybe soem java moss.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Obvisously Cluster I'll be one of those US guys that could use some plants. Let me know when you figure out a price for shipping. I would likes some dwarf sag and maybe soem java moss.


I dont have much of either of those. Ill ship to usa whatever i have left in say a couple weeks so see what i have still then. I still dont know what i would need to ship internatioanlly


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you might need a phytosanitary certificate. They need to be bare root, and make sure they are packaged in a way that they will survive if inspected and held for a week. Talk to the post office to see what would be required additionally, as you will probably need to fill out some paperwork.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> you might need a phytosanitary certificate. They need to be bare root, and make sure they are packaged in a way that they will survive if inspected and held for a week. Talk to the post office to see what would be required additionally, as you will probably need to fill out some paperwork.


Certificates is what i didnt want to have to get into.

by bare root you mean all the leaves removed right? Why do they need this? Wouldnt it be easier for them to see what something is if its a small plant rather then a root or is it to reduce any potential transfer of non native things or something. What about a moss? I think i remember GG sendin gsome moss even to the UK


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

the world is complicated man  ^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

better then a permit, but still a major pita. would also have to butcher large plants which i dont want to do


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

by bare root I mean no soil or substrate attached to the roots. Roots need to be clean, as they dont want any soil diseases to be shipped internationally. I would still check with your post office as it might be as easy as some long paperwork.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> by bare root I mean no soil or substrate attached to the roots. Roots need to be clean, as they dont want any soil diseases to be shipped internationally. I would still check with your post office as it might be as easy as some long paperwork.


Ok so you dont have to trim the leaves then? I know a bunch of vendors do this from the tropics and you get pretty much just the root stubs and no leaves and have to completly regrow the plants


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i got some plants shipped to me from thailand (mosses and amazon sword roots). They just came in an envelope and the customs slip on the outside read aquarium decoration

no hassles, no delays


----------

